# GfWL Problem



## fac3l3ss (7. Juni 2011)

Mich regt momentan ein Ding auf...
Ich habe die Daten für meinen GfWL-Acc vergessen, ich habe sie sonst immer "geautosaved" mit Autologin doch irgendwann kam in GTA EFLC die Meldung, dass ich mich anmelden soll.
Irgendwie hat der PC wohl die Daten vergessen...
Und da ich die Daten nicht kenne habe ich mir einen neuen Acc erstellt und nun fehlen die Saves...
Wie kann ich die Saves vom alten Acc in den neuen einbinden?
Danke im vorraus!

(
Microsoft Games for Windows Live ist der größte Schei* der Welt!!!! 
)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juni 2011)

Ja Windows Live ist ätzend aber ich verstehe nicht warum du nicht nicht einfach angegeben hast, das du das Passwort vergessen hast anmstatt dir nen neuen Acc anzulegen ?


----------



## iRaptor (8. Juni 2011)

Einfach auf Passwort vergessen klicken?


----------



## TheReal (15. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß musst die nach: 

C:\Users\Jan\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames

Und die Savgames aus dem einen User-Ordner in den anderen, neueren verschieben. PS: Ja GfWl ist echt der größte Rotz. Ein hoffnungsloser Versuch, Steam nachzumache. Das wird M$ aber eh nie gelingen, da Steam vorallem von der genialen Community lebt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. November 2011)

Habe auch ein Problem: Gfwl möchte sich nach Spielstart immer aktuallisieren, doch nach dem Download und dem Schließen des Spiels geht es nicht mehr weiter. Eigentlich sollte die Installation des Updates beginnen. 
Die Version 3.5 habe ich auch mal manuell installiert, aber das Programm will immer updaten - zum Anmelden komme ich erst gar nicht.
Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee.

Gfwl, Steam und Origin in einen Sack und druff...


----------



## Sieben (23. November 2011)

Glaub hatte das Problem mit GTA4 damals auch. Meiner Meinung nach ist die "manuelle" 3.5 Version nur der dumme GfWL Marktplatz und hat nichts mit der spielinternen Plattform zu tun.

Hast du noch andere Spiele, die GfWL nutzen wie Resi5, Batman, SF4, womit du eine aktuellere Version raufspielen kannst?
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass er versucht ein Spielupdate runter zu laden. Eventuell GTA4 manuell patchen.

Edit: hier kann man sein Passwort zurücksetzen:

https://account.live.com/password/reset

Musst halt noch zugriff auf deine E-Mail haben, womit du damals deinen "GamerTag" erstellt hast.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. November 2011)

Das Problem trat plötzlich bei Dirt2 auf und mittlerweile habe ich noch F1 2011 und Dirt3 installiert(Steam Versionen), aber gfwl will sich weiterhin unabhängig vom Spiel updaten.
Kam mir auch so vor, als ob bei manueller Installation nur der Marktplatz installiert wird.
Ich probiere jetzt nochmal ein gfwl-spiel von dvd zu installieren und das passwort zurückzusetzen. Gfwl kann ich aber auch nicht richtig über "Programme" löschen, da kommt immer eine Meldung, dass der Admin etwas geändert hätte und ich mich an den admin wenden soll. komisch nur: ich bin unter win7 als admin angemeldet. 
Aber danke schon mal soweit.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. November 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Hast du noch andere Spiele, die GfWL nutzen wie Resi5, Batman, SF4, womit du eine aktuellere Version raufspielen kannst?


 
Das war die Lösung. Habe ein GFWL-Spiel(SF4) deinstalliert sowie von DVD neu aufgespielt und dann hat sich GFWL endlich aktualisiert  

Danke


----------



## Sieben (26. November 2011)

Bitte 

Allerdings finde ich die Lösung echt dumm gemacht von Microsoft . Anstatt die aktuellste Version von GfWL beizubehalten...


----------

